# Another pipeline drug from GSK



## jjohnson (Apr 29, 2004)

GSK appears to have another pipeline drug, this one a beta-3 adrenergic agonist, in phase II. The study is being carried out in Australia, France, Germany, and the UK.http://www.clinicaltrials.gov/ct/show/NCT00394186?order=10


----------



## Nath (Jan 5, 1999)

Doh! no study centers in Perth


----------



## jjohnson (Apr 29, 2004)

Just FYI, Sanofi-Aventis has an antidepressant in phase III that is also a beta-3 adrenergic agonist, that was, in fact, originally developed to treat IBS. It could be worth trying as an off-label treatment if and when it comes out, since it is much closer to market than this Glaxo drug.http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...2&dopt=AbstractHere is a trial listing for this drug, SR58611A, which started over a year ago so maybe the NDA isn't too far away.http://www.clinicaltrials.gov/ct/show/NCT00252330?order=4


----------



## jjohnson (Apr 29, 2004)

Sanofi Aventis released some more data on its two new antidepressants today. Both amibegron (a beta-3 adrenergic agonist) and saredutant (an NK-2 antagonist) are in phase III and act on receptors that have been implicated in IBS and could be filed for approval in 2007/08.http://en.sanofi-aventis.com/index.asp(Click on presentation for 2/13/07)Amibegron is chemically similar to GSK's solabegron (being studied for IBS and overactive bladder.) It seems that the phase II study of solabegron has finished recruiting (see the link at the top of this thread.)Saredutant is similar to such drugs in development as Novartis' DNK333. Although saredutant was discontinued in studies for IBS, it may nevertheless be worth a try when it hopefully comes to market as an antidepressant.http://www.clinicaltrials.gov/ct/show/NCT00394173?order=21I can't emphasize enough that any possible effectiveness with these drugs for IBS is EXTREMELY SPECULATIVE. However, since it is extremely unlikely that any proper IBS drugs will come to market in this timeframe (with the possible exception of renzapride), I for one intend to try one or both if and when they come to market.


----------



## jjohnson (Apr 29, 2004)

It looks like GSK intends to move solabegron into "full development," according to a just released presentation. There isn't really more information available right now, but I think we can assume that the phase II study (the original topic of this old thread) was successful. I for one would be interested in seeing the results.http://www.gsk.com/investors/presentations...ncef-slaoui.pdf(If you want to take a look at the PDF, the bit about this drug is about the 10th or 12th slide, though as I said there really isn't any detailed info right now.)I think "full development" generally means phase III. Hopefully we will be hearing more about solabegron in the not too distant future.


----------

